# I think I'm subhuman and I'm gonna need some major surgery to fix me. Help with looksmaxing(if even worth) and rating.



## Festrunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Horrible wimp skull, huge nose, bad jaw, weird eyes, I'm sure you see it all. What am I gonna need to do to not be a fucking goblin?


----------



## Zyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Why the fuck od people always ask for surgery LONG BEFORE reaching optimal bodyfat is something I wonder.

Right from the pics I can tell you might tell somehwat of a narrow /weakish chin even tho it portrudes further than your lower lip. Also eye area in second pic is horrid, but its fine in first pìc so I don't know which one is your relaxed default pose.


drop face fat first


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Why the fuck od people always ask for surgery LONG BEFORE reaching optimal bodyfat is something I wonder.
> 
> Right from the pics I can tell you might tell somehwat of a narrow /weakish chin even tho it portrudes further than your lower lip. Also eye area in second pic is horrid, but its fine in first pìc so I don't know which one is your relaxed default pose.
> 
> ...



Well, my GF took the first pic without me knowing, so I guess that one. I took the second one with a lot of lighting and just a straight, autistic look figuring it'd give you the best idea of what I look like without hiding anything.

I've lost 100lbs in the last 18 months, but I still have probably 30-40 more to lose. Thanks for the feedback though!


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 19, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> Well, my GF took the first pic without me knowing, so I guess that one. I took the second one with a lot of lighting and just a straight, autistic look figuring it'd give you the best idea of what I look like without hiding anything.
> 
> I've lost 100lbs in the last 18 months, but I still have probably 30-40 more to lose. Thanks for the feedback though!


Keep it up man, that's good. You have a lot of bad features: Big nose, bad upper eyelid exposure, giant ear (the fuck is that?), and a pretty weird looking skull (not much you can do about that). But consider surgeries for the 3 things I mentioned. Look into fixing those things first. After losing the excess weight and getting very lean, then assess your jaw and chin. You'll be able to see then if you'd benefit from implants or something. But although you look bad now, your face looks like it has some harmony and potential.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lose weight boyo.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 19, 2018)

slightly recessed chin
upturned+very big nose

lose some weight
get a rhino
probably you will have a good jaw


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 19, 2018)

Not much you can do

H-A-R-M-O-N-Y


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 19, 2018)

If you have gf it isent so bad. But how many girls have you been together with/had sex with


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> Well, my GF took the first pic without me knowing, so I guess that one. I took the second one with a lot of lighting and just a straight, autistic look figuring it'd give you the best idea of what I look like without hiding anything.
> 
> I've lost 100lbs in the last 18 months, but I still have probably 30-40 more to lose. Thanks for the feedback though!


if u have a gf why do u care


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 19, 2018)

Unreal levels of bloat


Lose the fat ASAP


shitskincurry said:


> if u have a gf why do u care



Being sub ideal but having a gf < being an lonely Austic ascended human bean


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 19, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Keep it up man, that's good. You have a lot of bad features: Big nose, bad upper eyelid exposure, *giant ear (the fuck is that?)*, and a pretty weird looking skull (not much you can do about that). But consider surgeries for the 3 things I mentioned. Look into fixing those things first. After losing the excess weight and getting very lean, then assess your jaw and chin. You'll be able to see then if you'd benefit from implants or something. But although you look bad now, your face looks like it has some harmony and potential.



The giant ear, and subsequent deformity, is from when I gauged them to 1.5" in Highschool.




shitskincurry said:


> if u have a gf why do u care




JFL @ getting validation from women - GF will instantly leave and cheat on you if someone even half a point higher gives them attention. This is for my own narcissism and getting respect from other men.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> View attachment 8607
> View attachment 8608
> View attachment 8609
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> The giant ear, and subsequent deformity, is from when I gauged them to 1.5" in Highschool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really, i have been dumped for guys i mog because they were more intelligent and caring and settled etc and i have stolen girls from better looking men too


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

You have a better nose than me. And you also mog me. You aren't as ugly as you think you are.


CupOfCoffee said:


> giant ear (the fuck is that?)



That's due to stretching his ears. He has taken the stretchers out.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 19, 2018)

losing bf is always the most massive improvement so keep going at it


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 19, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *You have a better nose than me*. And you also mog me. You aren't as ugly as you think you are.
> 
> 
> That's due to stretching his ears. He has taken the stretchers out.



(X)Doubt
That thing is literally a fucking mountain on my face.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> View attachment 8607
> View attachment 8608
> View attachment 8609
> 
> ...


you are not subhuman, you are just fat.
go to 10-12% body fat and show us your results


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 19, 2018)

Well, the responses here are pretty heartening - I expected people to just say it's over for me and give up.

I'll keep trying to lose weight, but to be honest I feel like even the weight loss won't really help much. Maybe I'm too blackpilled/BDD.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

i see potential in your face just go to 12% body fat and you will see


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> (X)Doubt
> That thing is literally a fucking mountain on my face.



Imagine your nose but with a really droopy nosetip. That's me.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Not much you can do
> 
> H-A-R-M-O-N-Y




His harmony is average so there is lots he can do


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 21, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> His harmony is average so there is lots he can do


Does it involve a rope, a stool and my closet?


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> Does it involve a rope, a stool and my closet?




1. Loose fat and start working out
2. Eat more vegetables to get glowier skin
3. Mew and chew to improve muscle tone 
4. Rhinoplasty for nose, and surgery for upper eyelid exposure
5. Chin and jaw looks kinda off, you could consult a surgeon about this aswell.

Extra: consider doing something about your ears, they do loke weird like @CupOfCoffe pointed out.

5. Trim your brows, and shave or grow a proper stubble.
6: get a better haircut, one that suits you.
7. Consider wearing colored contacts

You could consider some other kinda implants but you wouldn't really know what you lack before getting lean.


Festrunk said:


> Does it involve a rope, a stool and my closet?



Also if your not joking. Remember you look average and you'll look a lot better after looksmaxing. Your looks isn't gonna get you anywhere without effort but their certainly not gonna hold you back in life either.

Haircuts btw:


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 21, 2018)

"5. Chin and jaw looks kinda off, you could consult a surgeon about this aswell."

I just recently found that this is probably due to an overbite.


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 21, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> 1. Loose fat and start working out
> 2. Eat more vegetables to get glowier skin
> 3. Mew and chew to improve muscle tone
> 4. Rhinoplasty for nose, and surgery for upper eyelid exposure
> ...



Doubt I'll ever be able to afford a really good Rhino(which I'd need to get a damn good one). The eyelid exposure is weird because it only shows in some pics and it depends on which way my eyes are looking. If I'm looking down(like I was in second pic) there's a lot, but straight on in the mirror there's none. 

5) this is probably due to my overbite, which is another surgery I probably wont ever be able to afford. Life sucks.

5.2) I cant grow Facial Hair - it comes in patchy and super thin, and I've read that beard "growth" oils are fake and gay.

Thanks for the advice though, man. What would you put my estimated PSL at? 3ish?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 21, 2018)

How old are you? You might still be able to use braces/rubber bands to fix the bite. Also mew if you aren't.


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 21, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> How old are you? You might still be able to use braces/rubber bands to fix the bite. Also mew if you aren't.



23 my dude





Weird question: What about this picture makes me look good/better? I ask because I dont usually fuck around with online dating or Tinder, but about a year ago when I took a trip to a different city for 10 days. I tried it out and over the 10 day course I got 120 matches and the girls I matched with were actually messaging me(things like Joey Tribbiani 'How you doin?' GIFS, "Your bio is so funny" and "hey cutie,") This is the only pic I used, and my bio was a completely retarded story of how I tried to use my Toaster as a stereo. No mega Stacy matches or anything, but a good amount of decent looking girls. I ended up not pursuing anything because I'm retarded and was still not over the recently ended LTR.

I've tried twice since and cant ever get that level of success again using ANY other pics of me. So what does this hide/emphasize that worked so well? I know I'm not attractive, Chad, slayer or anything even close. 

I know it's a weird question but it got me thinking.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> 23 my dude
> View attachment 8833
> 
> 
> ...



Glasses improves your face. Use them as often as possible. Also that goofy cute smile you have on that picture apperantly worked well with your bio apparently


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 21, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Glasses improves your face. Use them as often as possible. Also that goofy cute smile you have on that picture apperantly worked well with your bio apparently


Any particular frame type you would recommend for my face shape? I'm kind of really bad at telling these things.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 23, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> His harmony is average so there is lots he can do


No it’s not.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 23, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> No it’s not.








- Equal thee parting of face
- Good distance between eyes
- nose not wider than mouth
- normal forhead size
- good philtrum to chin ratio
- good width (off course, this picture is taken with a great deal of lens distortion so his face will look wider irl)

These are all dominating factors that distinguish an abormal face from a normal looking face. You could start pointing out the lesser flaws like nct (debatable not a flaw), narrow mouth, big nose, lips, but these aren't nearly as important. 

Now obviously the fact that this guy isn't a model proves that his facial harmony could've been significantly better. But he is still definetly in the range of average, he looks normal. And if you still aren't convinced go outside, and you'll se what an average face looks like.






If you call this a dishaminous face you have no sense of sense of aesthetic vision. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 23, 2018)

My bird profile nullifies all that anyways. If profile and 3/4ths are shit then that means motion is shit and that's what matters, and I cant even grow facial hair to cover it up.

At least maybe sometime in the future I can get insurance to cover some type of Jaw surgery being that I have a pretty bad overbite. Even still, if I jut to line up my teeth my profile barely gets any better.

I'm thinking I should just start Bubbles Maxing(jutting). Then my chin will look pronounced and cover up my recessed bottom half, also make my nose look more normal/less huge and making my submental region less turkey like. At least people will see and be like, "Oh he has an underbite," rather than just think I'm baseline deformed.

Proof of Bubbles Maxing:


----------



## ovrck (Dec 23, 2018)

man no offense but your ear looks weird asf


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 23, 2018)

ovrck said:


> man no offense but your ear looks weird asf


Gauges from my Highschool years. I've thought about putting my plugs back in them.


----------



## VST (Dec 23, 2018)

You fucked yourself over with those ear stretchers pal. Now your ears look like an old man's flabby scrotum.


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> You fucked yourself over with those ear stretchers pal. Now your ears look like an old man's flabby scrotum.


LOL

I was fucked long before that, pal.


----------



## VST (Dec 23, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> LOL
> 
> I was fucked long before that, pal.


1. I'm fucked
2. Better fuck myself over even more

Winning mentality tbh.


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> 1. I'm fucked
> 2. Better fuck myself over even more
> 
> Winning mentality tbh.



Tbh I got A LOT of comments on them when I was like 14-15 and never would have taken them out if not for job reasons. It's only like a $100 fix tho, so not really that big of a deal and I dont regret it


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 23, 2018)

Can facial bloat be causing my lower 3rd to look more recessed in profile?

In my Facebook Memories today a pic of me from 6 years ago(where I was A LOT thinner) came up and my profile in the pic looked SO MUCH better - way less recessed looking. I know it was from a long time ago(when I was 16-17) but is it possible its just from facial bloat/fat or did it just grow that way and this is cope?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 23, 2018)

Festrunk said:


> Can facial bloat be causing my lower 3rd to look more recessed in profile?
> 
> In my Facebook Memories today a pic of me from 6 years ago(where I was A LOT thinner) came up and my profile in the pic looked SO MUCH better - way less recessed looking. I know it was from a long time ago(when I was 16-17) but is it possible its just from facial bloat/fat or did it probably just grow that way?



It's over for mouth breathers.


----------

